# Decoys Gone



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Hunted in North Dakota about 2wks. ago. Had my bag of about 50 greenhead gear Mallards, Bluebills, Wigeons, and Teal. And a Mojo. Had them in my carsten duck boat. I took the bag of decoys out of the boat, so that it would be easier to load the boat. Well I forgot to go back for my decoys. Needless to say, I went back for them about an hour later, and they were gone. Kinda wrecked my weekend. I had my name on all the decoys, but no number.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What area? You may try calling some local establishments. I would think most guys would let you know if they have them.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

I was near Larimore at the time. But who knows. Somebody made a haul. Just got back from Gander Mtn. last night to purchase all new. Kinda frustrating.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Welcome to ND. We do have people like that around. Sorry about your loss!


----------



## Gunner343 (Sep 28, 2003)

Go to http://www.fishingbuddy.com/ and check the ND forums, someone posted about finding some decoys. They might be yours.


----------



## polarisman (Sep 26, 2006)

Decoys call 701 741 6442. On fishing buddy this a guy who found a bag.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Thnaks for the info. I'll definatley try and give him a call. My name is on most of them. But some of them were a few of my buddies and they don't have names on them.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Last Thursday night someone came into my spread and took 18 goose floaters and a few dozen duck floaters.

I'd sure like to catch them at it!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

R Buker said:


> Last Thursday night someone came into my spread and took 18 goose floaters and a few dozen duck floaters.
> 
> I'd sure like to catch them at it!


Ummm you left your decoys out on the water overnight?

On private land?


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Were you hunting on private land or public?


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm curious did u ever get your decoys back?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ripping the teal said:


> Were you hunting on private land or public?


I dont believe it matters if you were on private or public land. They can not be left out over night


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

I never got my decoys back. I already bought all new. I'd definatley like to know where their all at though.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Did you call the number that was provided? It sounded an awful lot like your situation.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Yep, I called that number. They were not mine. This guy found them near Harvey. I wasn't near that area. The proper name wasn't on the bottom either. I was definatley hoping though.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> ripping the teal said:
> 
> 
> > Were you hunting on private land or public?
> ...


Check Minnesota's regs. Under certain conditions you can leave them out over night. And, yes, I leave my decoys out 'round the clock.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

This aint minnesota.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

I kinda figured that you could leave them out overnight. At least that was my understanding. That's why I asked if you were hunting on private or public. Cause I thought you could leave them out overnight. Maybe rules have changed.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> This aint minnesota.


But, in response to my decoys being stolen from MINNESOTA some folks were asking about the law in regards to leaving decoys out over night in MINNESOTA..


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

ripping the teal,

Actually rules have changed. They have made it more difficult to leave decoys out over night or even during the day when you are not hunting. But, in my case the law didn't change if I can leave them out or not. While the water they are in is public water, I own the land next to them and there's not any vegatation to hide a hunter. Also, they are not considered a navagational hazard. (I checked with our CO before leaving them out.)

The actual rule is as follows:

*No person may leave decoys on public waters between sunset and one hour

before legal shooting hours or leave decoys unattended during other times for

more than four consecutive hours, except decoys may be left in waters adjacent

to private land under control of the hunter where there is not sufficient

natural vegetation growing in the water to partially conceal a hunter. A person

may not leave decoys in public waters between sunset and one hour before

shooting hours if the decoys constitute a navigational hazard.
*


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

barebackjack You might want to check with the G&F and find out what the rules are in ND! Just so you know decoys can be left out on private land or water, but not on public use property. Snow goose hunters have been doing this for a lot of years. Setting them after dark then going home or to a hotel and sleeping. Then heading out in the AM to hunt!

Had this discussion just about every year with someone who believes that decoys cannot be left out. I just refer them to the G&F because most do not believe the answer or understanding of the rules!


----------

